# LGDs herding goats?



## LoneOakGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone had their LGD try to herd their goats? A brief history: Ours are GP/AS, 16 mos. old, and stay with the goats full time.  Our pasture has a dividing fence with an open gate leading into the lot and barn area.  We recently brought 6 goats here from our other place that our dogs had never been around.  The dogs are trying to herd the goats to stay together.  The first day, the dogs kept the goats (new and old) in the corner of the lot.  If any of the goats moved away, one dog would round it back up to the rest of the herd.  The second day was mostly the same, but were kept together out in the pasture.  Not chasing the goats, more herding them.  They've now been together 5 days. One of the dogs stay with or very near the herd at all times, while the other will venture further away then return.  I'm sure the goats were terrified of the dogs, but have now settled in.  When the dogs bark at something, the goats will run towards the lot/barn area as if the dogs have taught them that's the safe place.  Even now, the dogs seem to want the goats to stay near each other.   Sooo, all that being said, does this sound like "normal" LGD behavior?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 19, 2014)

Quite common really, more so with the Anatolians. Every once in awhile you will get a dog that is a little too controlling and will not allow the goats/sheep to move freely. More often it is when the dog senses a need or a new arrangement (like adding goats or some other significant change). As long as it does not continue to the point of not allowing movement long term- as in days at a time etc.

Also when there is a well matched team and the dogs sense a predator, often one dog will move the livestock into a group or away or drive them off to the barn etc while the other in the team keeps direct focus. Once dog 1 has livestock moved etc it will join #2 or run perimeter checks.

Also check all fencing and gates... if the dog knows there is a break somewhere in the fence theytend to herd/move the livestock away.

I got pics of my front team doing this tonight as the pup (minnie) joined in. Amazing how fast the dogs can moved and leap into action.

Your dogs are sounding like they are doing great and it is always such a joy to hear.

Sending hugs to the dogs!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 19, 2014)

LOL just read your post again... brings a smile! Awesome!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Southern, good to know.  I love watching them with the goats.


----------

